# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πως να δημιουργησω βιντεο στο Youtube?

## Efthimis98

Καλησπερα παιδια!!!!!!


Εχω μια απορια....  :Happy:    (   :Happy:  Σπανιο φαινομενο,χαχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχ   :Happy:   )



Λοιπον ....εκανα εναν λογαριασμο στο youtube αλλα δεν ξερω τα πιο βασικα..........    :Happy: 

Πως μπορω να δημιουργησω ενα βιντεο..... (οχι απλως να το ποσταρω..που ουτε αυτο ξερω)

Δηλαδι,πως προσθετεις εικονες μεσα στο βιντεο...γραμματα μουσικη...???

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν μου εμφανιζει ολοκληρο το θεμα! 

Γιατι?

----------


## thomas5

να το ανεβασεις θες σωστα;; κανε εγγραφη

----------


## jk21

ΕΥΘΥΜΗ διορθωσα το ποστ και εχει ολα οσα εγραφες .ειναι το γνωστο bug του συστηματος που κοβει τα ποστ .ειπαμε να μην κολλαμε λεξεις και σημεια στιξης ή φατσουλες ή παρενθεσεις κλπ 

επι της ουσιας θα σου πω το βραδυ αργα γιατι πρεπει  να φυγω επειγοντως

----------


## Efthimis98

Ενταξη Δημητρη!!!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## jk21

λοιπον ΕΥΘΥΜΗ ας ξεκινησουμε απο τα δικα μας .για να ανεβασεις το βιντεο που εχεις στο youtube και καθε βιντεο που βρισκεις εκει κανεις τα εξης βηματα: αντιγραφεις απο την γραμμη διεθυνσεων την διευθυνση του βιντεο στο youtube (δεξι κλικ στο mouse και επιλεγεις αντιγραφη )  .  πατας το εικονιδιο πανω απο το χωρο που γραφεις ενα ποστ (το 2ο απο δεξια που ειναι σαν κομματι απο ταινια ακριβως αριστερα απο το καδρακι που ειναι για τις φωτο  ) και ανοιγει πλαισιο οπου με επικολληση βαζεις την διευθυνση αυτη και μετα επιλεγεις Οκ .εισαι ετοιμος 

τωρα για να εισαγεις ηχο και φωτο σε ενα βιντεο ,αυτο γινεται πριν το ανεβασεις στο youtube στο pc σου με ειδικα προγραμματα .το πιο απλο που συνοδευει τα windows  ειναι το windows movie maker αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα στο διαδικτυο

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη.......  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι Θωμα............


Αλλα πως το ανeβαζεις!

Το δημιουργησα με το windows movie maker αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το ανεβασω στο youtube!!!!  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ευθυμη κοιταξα πριν λιγο στο καναλι σου και δεν εχει ανεβει ακομα .μαλλον κατι εχει γινει λαθος .προσπαθησε αλλη μια φορα επιλεγοντας το <<μεταφορτωση >> και αφου σου βγει η αναζητηση επιλεγοντας το αντιστοιχο αρχειο .απο κει περα αν αρχισει να το ανεβαζει στο τελος θα σου δωσει το λινκ που θα μπορεις να το δεις (αυτο που θα βαζεις δηλαδη στη γραμμη διευθυνσεων του pc  ) και θα σου πει οτι το λινκ θα ειναι ετοιμο για δημοσιευση σε λιγο χρονο επιπλεον .περιμενεις και μετα απο καποια λεπτα σε εκεινη τη διευθυνση το βρισκεις .συνηθως ζηταει να γραψεις και κατι αλλα πχ σε ποια κατηγορια να το καταταξει (πχ μουσικη ,ζωα κλπ ) αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συμπληρωθουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Μου λεει να περιμενω μερικα λεπτα....  :winky:

----------


## jk21

αρα το πηρε .κανε υπομονη και σε λιγο θα ειναι οκ

----------

